# SP101 + fair price new?



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

I was hoping those in the know could shed some light on a price question I have about a Ruger sp101 .357 2.25". I have a sp101 that I bought for $300 gently used in the 90's, the best price I can find around here is $419. Is this a good/fair price for a new sp101 .357? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

Anyone?:?:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've seen them running below $400 new in these parts. Don't know where you are, but a Texas gun show would probably unearth one for a bit cheaper.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The best price I've seen locally was at Sportsman's Warehouse; they wanted $399.99 just before Christmas. I assume Ruger's prices went up with the new year, just like most of the other manufacturers, so I don't think $419 is too bad.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought one here in Florida about 11/2yrs ago and it was $379.00. I would say right around $400 would be the going price now. They are a fine gun and will serve you well. I plan on getting another one some day. Buy it you will not regret it. Good luck.


----------

